# Tough decision but had no choice



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi all

Well the time has come for me to make up my mind. It has been difficult to come to the reality that for now, Kayak fishing can not fit into my lifestyle. I have decided to sell Tugboat 

Mythree boys 11, 9, and 4 years are all mad keen fisherman and even I cant organise that many yaks. We will be land based for a while maybe even a stink boat  now and then :twisted: but my Yak adventures will have to be put on hold for a few years. I envy some of you guy's who have little ones and still find the time to get out on your own. My boy's live and breath fishing and it is a constant topic in our house, if I say I'm going Yak fishing the air is thick cause someone knows they wont get to go. 
I have had a bumpy ride getting into this sport as some of you may remember but that's all a part of the learning curve. I think now, looking back that I was alway's trying to convince myself that it would work out in the end, when all the time I knew that it would eventually come to this. I still love the concept of Yak fishing and will drift back to it in a  HOBIEwhen my boy's get to that age when girls become the target species not Bream or Flathead. I would like to thank you all for the fun comments and friendly banter over the last 12 months or so. I have had a ball and will continue to visit and say hi now and then. Good health and good fishing to you all.

    :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:    

 fishing Russ


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Russ because your not actually fishing does not stop you from posting and giving us the benefit of your wisdom and wit, i would be really sad if you dont remain an active member of the forum, i am possibly facing a similar scanario, but would still stay on here for the fun of it , so Russ , dont leave us


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Russ said:


> I have had a ball and will continue to visit and say hi now and then. s


At times unpleasant realities have to be faced Russ and I'm sure this is no light step.

It's been great to share your company mate and be sure to visit when able.

Hope all goes well for the future :wink:


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Russ
Sad to hear you go, mate. I think that ultimately whatever you do with your kids is important, as you need to spend as much time with them as possible, as time is precious. My fourteen year old, who is not at all a fisherman, now asks whether I will pick him up on the weekend, and if not, then "no matter, Dad, as I a seeing some friends of mine this weekend". They grow up too fast, mate, and before you know it, you will have all the time in the world to devote to your fishing. Whethr you take them fishing off the beach, rocks or a pier, it's important you are with them. Keep dropping in to this forum and leave your sanity at the door :wink: 
Good to have had youm on board, Russ. Good luck with everything.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Croc_Hunter (Sep 14, 2005)

Russ,

Why not buy a canoe? No reason you can't fish with your family in a canoe, just as much fun as a kayak in my opinion.

I've been fishing with my Dad for 20yrs out of canoes and it's great fun.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Kraleys right - Focus on the boys.

My 9 yr old daughter just read your entry and she has decided that your solution is two kayaks. Dad in one and Mum running the other. We quite often go out on my Outback with the 6yr old on the bow hatch and the 9yr old in the aft well. Wouldn't go outside with them but still great in a river or lake.

My 2 girls wouldn't let the yak go!!

Anyway if you end up in a stinkboat watch out for your 'yakking' buddies. All the best.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWf7UdrUAAE5fgAASRO92IqAxFAA//9+wMAFNVCGpiJpkMkMgGm1AaGRoMAaaGjRiMgGgA0MGp6INIap5M1T0niJoADTEJQDw4kGkgb5eIVNvwli+8jCMcfSCt+Dcc6Irrg6ibdNaMORHMiBOCUis3o61kgGng9iNooFLVsWaP8B8E5ijWd1YXM5mpI7KgxtqpWy33NWV6SQV2U8gFgoGr7LuBqayRyTPWD+jxadY6/knDj+lBlTZUkCQPRN0r5gVWJsaayVAwWjO6nN9iZIzJ1cXIKdcbD5gs51WsIRxseYAEdCEIlXtqEwxi72YVFwYU0htlqz0BFxBxMn5IbVg8e5dBYyMd94wv40VhIm9N42paMbANO9Eu7WCrTdu3IMuiFEkggRLqiU1jnVlKkg8FDPDR5lM0obaMz0M0ZVDiVqjhEDHCS5kSXl2kIDSbhN/FmDFC9P4u5IpwoSH9qO1qA==


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Russ, as the other guys have said, the important thing is to keep fishing with the boys. Doesn't matter how you get out there. Make sure you are setup so you can go fishing when you want to.

Look forward to bumping into you on the forum and on the water


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

russ, we've all lived through your adventures from your early days of meeting the mona vale sand monster (or was it getting soaked in the rain at long reef?), straddling the beanbag in your garage and making bits and pieces for your first yak.

then we felt the pain with you when you discovered that your long awaited 'toyboys' weren't all that you'd hoped for and we admired your determination to stick with it even though the little boats would buck you off at every opportunity.

we smiled when we realised that you'd traded up to the 'perilmobile' now known as Tugboat and thought that you'd finally found your solution.

Even though you've only been out in the yaks a couple of times, your enthusiasm and infectious sense of lunacy/humour have been a welcome part of this forum for the last 12 months and part of the reason that most of us visit so frequently.

It would be nice if you somehow managed to keep your toe in the water, and whether that means dropping in here occasionally, or alternatively meeting up with some of us for trips now and then (I'm sure theres some spare yaks amongst us) I'm sure you'd be made very welcome.

Isn't it funny how we can form a bond with some people that we haven't even met ? Russ, for me you fall into this category - a good natured larrikin who obviously loves him family to bits.

Whatever you decide, good luck with it and I hope to meet up with you one day in the future.

(ps...it's not TOO late to bring the boys camping down at Barlings Beach this weekend!)


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Russ,

We know you will always be a yak fisherman at heart, and that is the main thing. Being one to clutch at straws in an emergency however.... have you thought of getting a trailer, and putting a small squadron on yaks on it?

If you do have to give up the yaks (yakking on hold) I hope you will continue to regale us with your tales. To me you are a spiritual brother....no I did not say brother idiot, cos someone else will for sure.

Just a few more years and your kids will be taking you fishing....if you behave yourself, and cough up the petrol money :roll:

All the very best for the future, Andybear :lol:


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

I've re read and re read and re read the post and I'm positive there is no punch line anywhere in it. Well bugger me, Russ is being deadly serious here, I thought. At this point I went back and re read the post again just to be sure. Nup, definitely serious no fun stuff here.

All right then who are you and what have you done with Russ?? :evil:

If it really is you Russ, mate go have a bex, a nice lie down and long hard think about this, there has to be a solution there somewhere. Don't leave us.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I admire you Russ. I am a believer in the old saying that "You reap what you sow" and the relationships with our kids don't happen on their own. At 6 and 3, I know what mine want from me more than anything... is my time.

It's great that yours share your passion for fishing so you can spend that time together even if it's not from the Yak. Mine fish with me a little, but I spend more time playing with Mailbu Barbie and her friends. (Sometimes I let the kids play with them too.)


----------



## whisper (Jan 25, 2007)

Good Decission Russ, by the time you've relised you haven't spent enough time with your kids it's often too late.

P.S. Coleman Canoe's are pretty big, you could fit the whole tribe in?????


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

Russ, it must be hard to make a choice like you have but just listen to what is being said by the forum members.....stay in contact and grace us with your wit and humour.


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

When I have kids, I'm only having one... but i'm gunna keep trying till i get one i like!!!

Glad to see someone with the balls to make the right decision in life..

Cheers and Good Luck Russ

Ivan


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Best o' luck to you Russ - your posts always had me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

shayned said:


> I've re read and re read and re read the post and I'm positive there is no punch line anywhere in it. Well bugger me, Russ is being deadly serious here, I thought. At this point I went back and re read the post again just to be sure. Nup, definitely serious no fun stuff here.
> 
> All right then who are you and what have you done with Russ?? :evil:
> 
> If it really is you Russ, mate go have a bex, a nice lie down and long hard think about this, there has to be a solution there somewhere. Don't leave us.


Very good thinking Shayned. I too was wondering if the post (a) had a punch line I did not find, or (b) if no punch line, post was therefore not done by Russ.

The only other conclustion is RUSS, WAKE UP, YOU ARE HAVING A BAD DREAM ABOUT GIVING UP YAKKING!

Seriously, Russ, you have contributed heaps to the forum and I hope you will post in Off Topic or something every now and then to let us know how ya doing. It is fantastic that your lads enjoy fishing so much and it is a credit to you that you will develop them in this. Kids grow up quickly and you will get more opportunity to get into yaks. Just take it when it comes as too soon you might be minding the grandkids while ya kids go out yakking.


----------



## &quot;G.W.K&quot; (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey Russ ,I for one will miss your posts.They will be sorely missed.
Good luck.
Geoff


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Russ, you could buy a canoe for everyone and then film it. You could call it "Ten Canoes". Oh, that title is a bit familiar.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

you made a very tough decision but one you must feel happy about. As others have mentioned, your kids are only kids for such a short time and if you miss those special moments when they are growing up, you may kick yourself for not participating in their lives. You will be always welcomed back with open arms. Good luck for the future.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Russ,

Don't go mate. there are alternatives.

have a look at this one and please consider.

You could make two of them piss easy for about $500.00, load them on a boax trailer and everybody is happy. the two oldes in one and you and the littlun in the other.

I will help you. if you buy the plans, Tell them Hm sent ya and i will make the ribs, and stem pieces to you for the cost of the timber and postage. the rest is piss easy.

They are great little boats and i am certain the kids would love to paddle round in a boat Dad made. 

Check it out.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

hairymick said:


> I will help you. if you buy the plans, Tell them Hm sent ya and i will make the ribs, and stem pieces to you for the cost of the timber and postage. the rest is piss easy.


Mick your offer exemplifies the spirit that pervades AKFF, a generous thought mate


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Russ, what if you keep the tugboat and get an inflatable for the 2 older boys, they are not very expensive , and at least it would get you on the water together and they are easy to transport , safe and stable , and all you would need is a small car compressor , drag it out of the boot , pump up and off


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Russ
As most of the members have said you've proberbley made the right choice for your family. Over the years I've dropped in and out of different sports and interests as the kids grew. Do you have to sell the yak? I know I've regretted selling some things I thought I'd finished with.
The one you own is sometimes the cheapest you'll ever get. (does that make sense?) Anyway good luck and enjoy the family. We usually only get one chance.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi all

I can only say that I am humbled  by the kind words and encouragement from you all. I will definately be sneeking around the forum :twisted: and god help the bugger that bags me and I read it  cause if it aint a thorough reaming then I will demand a complete withdrawal of the post and a rewrite :wink:

Seriously though, I am proud to be associated with this forum and feel priviliged to call you my mates. I know you like me cause of the sweet things that you said 8)

The empty space on the garage wall that once held the big Yak up out of the way is now empty and so is a little space in my heart.
Tugboat or as some will know her a little more fondly as Peril P1 was picked up by 1 of her new owners tonight and will start a long journey to her new home, 50 metres from the shores of the Derwent river in Hobart Tasmania. The big Yellow Yak holds a special place in the akff family and a funny and long history is alway's remembered when we think of her early days paddled by our good mates and fellow akff stalwarts Peril and Occy.

No fella's I wont mention the sand monster

Most importantly is that I have told the new owners all about our family here on akff and with a bit of luck the big Yak will soon be reunited with the folks that have come to call the big boat our own.

As I said I will be around and let you know what i am up to and if permitted I may even post the odd report if you let me. I may just have to tell a little fib about the type of craft used in the piscatorial adventure.

To you all I wish the very best and thanks for making me feel so welcome. To the newbies that may read this, listen and learn you have the best in the bussiness here and if you ask nicely they may just give you the right advice on this magnificent sport. If they happen to hang a bit of shit on you give it back they thrive on it.

Paddle and Peddle safely my good friends and grow this sport with all the enthusiasm you can, so that one day in the not to distant future when I Peddle
  :twisted: :lol: back into your lives I can say with pride that I to, am a member of the akff.

 fishing Russ


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Russ, your a legend, it will be very nice to read your posts and i look forward to them, and mate keep sticking it to us, and should you buy a tinnie or such , we will call it russ's big silver kayak, keep on fishing with the boys mate , and if you ever feel like a paddle , i have a sea kayak and the espri , so we could go out to the nepean or parramatta river and terrorise some fish, keep well mate


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

The way I'm looking at this it's not all bad. Firstly and foremost we've got some kids who want to get out doors and fish with their dad, even if their dad happens to be Russ, how this might affect them during their formative years god only Knows. Secondly, looks like we'll have a new member from Tassie, this can only be a good thing. Thirdly, Russ is getting so good at selling kayaks that if he ever needs a new career he'll easily get a start in kayak retailing. Lastly and most importantly, at least you've still got the bean bag, you've still got the bean bag don't you Russ?? Or does someone now own a very unique kayak training appartus. :wink: :lol:

So enough of this sentimentality and lets get back to what is truly important, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, BAGGING OUT RUSS!!!!! :twisted:

Aaahhh, I love this place!!!!!!!


----------

